# waxing strings with blow dryer



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

*Waxing strings*

I found it easier to just use a cloth between fingers and rub it in. The wax gets hot from friction and works into the string.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Personally, I don't think it is a good idea to heat the strings too much.
Fingers and a piece of soft leather is much safer.

Kev


----------



## konadog (Mar 6, 2009)

EnglishKev said:


> Personally, I don't think it is a good idea to heat the strings too much.
> Fingers and a piece of soft leather is much safer.
> 
> Kev


I did it two times but I watch the heat. But I am with you, it was always in the back of my mine that it might not be to good. Thanks


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*



konadog said:


> How many wax there strings with a blow dryer to melt the wax into the strings or is it not a good idea?:smile:


not a good idea, when its so simple to rub it in


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

Been using a blow dryer and melting in the wax for about 25 years now. Its a fantastic way to get that wax deep into the fibers. The heat is minimal since it doesn't take much to melt the wax but it takes a hell of a lot to damage a string.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

edthearcher said:


> not a good idea, when its so simple to rub it in



I agree....just rub it in....the safest way


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have seen my peep sight change positions after being in a hot car for a few hours. I don't know if a hair drier will do any damage or not. Rubbing the string may cause darker colors to bleed into lighter ones. Right now, I am testing a set of Trophy strings and cables. I haven't waxed them since I made them and they haven't started frizzing yet. I am going to keep shooting them until I see some reason for waxing them. Just a test thing, I would recommend waxing them. I have also been using some of my clarifier on strings. It seems to work well and you just let it soak in and dry. It is very similar to using scorpion venom. This is the best wax. It just soaks in with no rubbing and no heat, but it still protects the string.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*wax on strings*

i use 100% bee's wax, best i found, 100% uv protectant, made from natural resources, no damage to strings and very easy to rub in. also very cheap!


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*heat*



arrow chucker said:


> Been using a blow dryer and melting in the wax for about 25 years now. Its a fantastic way to get that wax deep into the fibers. The heat is minimal since it doesn't take much to melt the wax but it takes a hell of a lot to damage a string.


I agree that it takes a lot of heat to damage a string. I have been using a tempering process for the last couple of years with great success. I use 140 degrees and it seems to take more heat than that to change them after the process. As said earlier by Deezlin you will see a change in your strings and cables after leaving them in a hot car or truck during hot weather.


----------



## Soybeanio (Dec 23, 2008)

Wax it and work it in with your fingers and a CLOTH? Is that what I'm supposed to do? I use only my fingers.


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

Soybeanio said:


> Wax it and work it in with your fingers and a CLOTH? Is that what I'm supposed to do? I use only my fingers.


Hello.....you can't wax the inner fibres by just rubbing it in....your wax job will be pointless unless you can get inside the string


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*huh?*

why does everyone have to make things more complicated than it has to be.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Bird Dogg said:


> why does everyone have to make things more complicated than it has to be.


That is how we got our compounds we shoot today. Mr. Allen complicated the recurve by putting cams on them.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*what's next*

pretty soon people will be buying used pizza ovens to bake the wax on their strings.


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*Heat*

I don't use a pizza oven but I did construct a warming box. As silly or complicated as some may think this does work. It warms all the fibers in the string and not just the surface and gives more even wax distribution and I have seen a little help with the fuzziness of 452x.


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

I had this great idea once, I did this the night before our state field shoot. On the day of the shoot I couldnt hit a thing, timing was all off the next morning. Would advise against doing it.


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*advise*



Hana Pa'a said:


> I had this great idea once, I did this the night before our state field shoot. On the day of the shoot I couldnt hit a thing, timing was all off the next morning. Would advise against doing it.


Maybe you should give it a try well before the shoot and not the night before as it has been stated the heat will have an affect on the stirngs and cables. What you just said kind of proves the point.


----------



## jd19 (May 2, 2010)

*heating your strings*

ive been told that leaving them in your car on a hot day can help the wax sink in. could this be better than blowdrying your string


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*car*

I would be interested to know the effects on your limbs, and other equipment leaving your bow in a car on a hot day...I would say buy good wax and you dont' have to weird things to get it to soak in.


----------



## crburge (Jun 29, 2009)

Shooting the bow causes friction on the strings, friction causes heat (yes, I know, you put wax on the string to help reduce friction and in a perfect world there would be no friction...welcome to reality, there is still friction, hence there is still heat) As you shoot the bow and wax the string, the wax works its way into the fibers of the string due to the heat caused by shooting and the movement of the string, helping to cut down on the amount of friction and protecting the string from the elements. This prolongs the life of the string. Heating a nylon polymer bow string by an external heat source, no matter what the setting, is a bad idea in my opinion. Work the wax in with your fingers. If you don't have wax all over your fingers, you don't have enough on the string. Then, rub over it with a piece leather to generate a bit more heat. Shooting the bow will take care of the rest.


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

i been using the blow dryer for a while now,and never had any problems.all u do is put your wax on,set blow dryer on low,run the dryer over your strings until you see the wax melt.it doesnt take long and wax wont be all over your hands.you can see this done on youtube at pro shop.leave your bow in a hot car/truck and you can cause major damage to not only your strings but your limbs too.blow dryer is safe trust me.


----------

